# utrogeston



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Just found out I need to use 400mg and the ones I have are 200mg. I assume I should just use 2 at once? Instructions are in spanish!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Skirtgirl,

Different clinics use different protocols so hard to say what you should do- sorry. Any way you can contact clinic to ask what they recommend? From personal experience our clinic use this in split doses (infact I think I took it three times a day   although not sure I can remember back to my last cycle anymore   ) Hope you get a response from them soon.

Maz x


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

it says 400mg at night and they gave me 200mg ones so I have used 2 at once!! hopefully that should be ok. Thanks


----------

